# The P&O Crew and Wolfe Too!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So here are some pics of when I first got the pups til now, hope you all enjoy!!! They are totally rotten and spoilt, I love them all 

Odie at 3 1/2 mo - 








Odie now at 18 mo old. He is halfway to being an ADBA CH  - 









Pip at 3 1/2 mo - 








Pip a week shy of 15 mo, he finally got his first ADBA ribbon  -









Bo Peep at almost 14 mo, I got her when she was 9 mo. old and she hasn't changed a whole lot, lol - 









Peri at 3.5 mo. - 








Peri at 11 1/2 mo, she is 31 points away from being an ADBA CH - 









Here is my newest addition, Brown's "Orestes" aka Orry at 9 weeks - 

















And we can't forget Wolfe, here he is at 4 mo - 








Here is Wolfe at 13 mo - 









And I picked up a rescue about 5 weeks ago, I believe she is American Bully, she is a gorgeous girl, roughly about 2 years old, we call her "big Girl" lol - 

















Ok there ya go, enjoy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Seriously, wth, all the IMG codes are there, screw it, I'll just take it down 


Maybe a mod can fix it and tell me what I did wrong?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Dang.. i dont know what happened?!?!?!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Me either and I really don't wanna have to go thru all my pics again to fix it, oh well, I will just take it down, lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i tried to even copy paste the FB link into my browser and it says content not available.... i wonder if u have the albums set to private and it wont load them here....?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If your FB is private people will not be able to see them linked from FB unless you are friends. If I remove the IMG code I can see them when loaded in the address bar. Does adding the IMG code to FB links usually make them show up? I have never done it so I have no clue how linking from FB works.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

You need to get the actual photo link not what shows in FB bar when you go to it what you do is right click> view image (mozilla) or right click>copy image url(chrome) this should give you the actual image url. Should look like this https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/283550_4410532616856_2026980996_n.jpg


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah thanks ladies, I will try that and see what happens, I forgot about the privacy settings on my albums on FB


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope that didn't work either, oh well, if photbucket wasn't such a pain I would do it that way, sorry all, you will just have to enjoy them on FB


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> So here are some pics of when I first got the pups til now, hope you all enjoy!!! They are totally rotten and spoilt, I love them all
> 
> Odie at 3 1/2 mo -
> 
> ...


See it does work a couple of these urls were messed up though


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You totally rock girl, I don't know why it is being that way, guess I will have to go back to photobucket, lol

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love them all!!! Gorgeous dogs! Congrats on the wins


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

where have I been lol, I talk to you on FB and didn't see big girl before lol. I must be sleeping half the time. They all look great , you know I love my chocolate dog <3 send him up ASAP lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww they look awesome!! Yeah I missed big girl too. Hard to keep up!! Lol thanks for the updates. Beautiful as always!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Love them all!!! Gorgeous dogs! Congrats on the wins


Thank you Coach, they are my loves 



angelbaby said:


> where have I been lol, I talk to you on FB and didn't see big girl before lol. I must be sleeping half the time. They all look great , you know I love my chocolate dog <3 send him up ASAP lol.


It's ok girl, I have posted a few pics of her in the Walk in the Woods album but that's it, she is super sweet, just gotta find her the perfect forever home, the b/f has fallen in love with her but I told him no unless he starts working her for weight pull, but he wants an Irish Wolfhound or a Newfoundland  And Pip says we can trade out for a while, he will come visit you if you let Zeke come visit me 



ames said:


> Awww they look awesome!! Yeah I missed big girl too. Hard to keep up!! Lol thanks for the updates. Beautiful as always!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


lol Amy, guess I am gonna have to get more pics of her up, she really is a great dog. Hugs


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Look at all them dogs! love big girl! Glad to see you're still around!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol Deal Tye  Zeke might drive you nuts though , he is in a class of his own .. a short yellow bus kind of class lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

jayandlacy said:


> Look at all them dogs! love big girl! Glad to see you're still around!


Big girl is awesome, and thanks, I miss this place, lol



angelbaby said:


> lol Deal Tye  Zeke might drive you nuts though , he is in a class of his own .. a short yellow bus kind of class lol.


Woooo hoooo I finally get me some Zeke love  And I am ok with that Pip will prolly drive you nuts too, you didn't se him on the bus with Zeke did you  Btw, be warned he is a licker and can't control it


----------

